# Just found these on my grapes! help?



## Brigitte (Aug 3, 2014)

Went out to pick off those pesky Japanese beetles but found something new on my grapes. So far only on one vine that I saw.. hundreds of tiny black aphid looking bugs. Then the leaf with the two larger bugs. Should I be scared?


----------



## grapeman (Aug 3, 2014)

Those small insects are a type of aphid and suck on the vines. Those two larger bugs are Ladybug nymphs which feed on the aphids so whatever you do don't kill them. They can eat up to 400 of those little aphids before turning into the adult.


----------



## berrycrush (Aug 4, 2014)

it doesn't look like the aphids have done any damage. Are they harmless?


----------



## grapeman (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes in large numbers like that they damage the vine. They suck the juice out of it and turn it all sticky, inviting other pests and disease. Hopefully the LadyBugs do their job and thin them out good.


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 5, 2014)

grapeman said:


> Yes in large numbers like that they damage the vine. They suck the juice out of it and turn it all sticky, inviting other pests and disease. Hopefully the LadyBugs do their job and thin them out good.





As of last night they were still limited to just the one vine. I was catching lady bugs and putting them on the vine..lol..
thanks for help!


----------



## kpcrane (Aug 6, 2014)

I found those very same little critters on some of my vines just yesterday Brigitte. The biggest wads seemed to be all congregated way up at the very tip tops, I guess where the vines were the newest and most tender.


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 7, 2014)

kpcrane said:


> I found those very same little critters on some of my vines just yesterday Brigitte. The biggest wads seemed to be all congregated way up at the very tip tops, I guess where the vines were the newest and most tender.



they were just on the tender new growth on my vines as well... I thought about just cutting off the parts of the vines with the most bugs and tossing vine and all into the burn barrel..


----------

